# Thanks for removing my Avatar



## Jem7RB (Feb 9, 2010)

Awesome work guys, Maybe you wanna get rid of some of the actual offensive shit as well then ... Fucking Jobsworth's it'd only been up since i joined  So after nearly a year NOW it becomes an issue, jesus christ almighty.

I am assuming that it was reported, as someone obviously doesn't like fully clothed women (my wife) 

Anyhow, carry on with the censorship  an explanation would have been nice, but hell, wtf is the point


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 9, 2010)

What are you talking about, dude? If the mods took it down, PM them and ask them why. If you got no message or anything then just put it back up. What's the big deal? You'll only make things more difficult posting a rant thread instead of actually solving the problem.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 9, 2010)

In all fairness dude, I did come very close to PMing you about your avatar 3/4 times. I'm glad it's gone


----------



## Jem7RB (Feb 9, 2010)

Yea maybe, but as there was a "Backstreet Boys" one in it's place, and i no longer have that particular avatar on the pc anymore, i couldn't be arsed

I didn;t PM a mod as i wouldn;t know which one to start with tbh


----------



## drmosh (Feb 9, 2010)

somebody call the waaaaahmbulance


----------



## Jem7RB (Feb 9, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> In all fairness dude, I did come very close to PMing you about your avatar 3/4 times. I'm glad it's gone


 

???? lol, you should have, i didn't once ever get a bad thing said about it, due to there being No Nudity at all


----------



## jymellis (Feb 9, 2010)

i dont even remember it lol. my donkeypunch avatar only lasted about 30 minutes


----------



## Jem7RB (Feb 9, 2010)

jymellis said:


> i dont even remember it lol. my donkeypunch avatar only lasted about 30 minutes


 
he he, yeah i glimpsed that one, still funny tho


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 9, 2010)

I remember it vaguely but I don't really recall exactly what was in it. Just change it to something else..you don't really have another option. PM any mod as ask about it.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Feb 9, 2010)

here, I brought these for you


----------



## Jem7RB (Feb 9, 2010)

Awesome, i can now wipe away my tears, Mucho appreciated


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 9, 2010)

That's to go with the tissue..now you have a nice way to relieve some stress and you have something to do while you wait for a Mod to PM you back.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 9, 2010)

I don't remember it either. I kind of want to see it now to see if it was fapworthy.


----------



## Jem7RB (Feb 9, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> That's to go with the tissue..now you have a nice way to relieve some stress and you have something to do while you wait for a Mod to PM you back.


----------



## jymellis (Feb 9, 2010)

i prefer to use industrial crazy glue when fapping lol.


----------



## Jem7RB (Feb 9, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I don't remember it either. I kind of want to see it now to see if it was fapworthy.


 
 i'll dig up the backup disc and send you a fullsize fapper version


----------



## Leon (Feb 9, 2010)

We don't have the time to censor everything as it happens. And, anything we deem as needing our attention when we see it, we attend to. Myself, I haven't the faintest clue WTF you're whining about 

Just remember, it's not a democracy, it's an Oligarchy of The Mods


----------



## Jem7RB (Feb 9, 2010)

Fair Enough


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 9, 2010)

Jem7RB said:


>



Well shit I tried to help..I didn't take your nekkid smut picture down..don't get mad at me


----------



## Jem7RB (Feb 9, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Well shit I tried to help..I didn't take your nekkid smut picture down..don't get mad at me


----------



## Leon (Feb 9, 2010)

If you want, email the pic to a mod or two, and see if you can fish out who did it, and get a response as to why.


----------



## Zak1233 (Feb 9, 2010)

What was the pic even of? If she was clothed etc then it was obviously a joke  I thought something like this happened before (a mod changing someones avater for a joke) but I may be wrong...


----------



## lobee (Feb 9, 2010)

I remember the avatar very well. It's one of those things where it's too small to notice what it is when you casually glance over it, but once you take the time to really look at his wife's upskirt shot your eyes can't help but be drawn in that direction every time.


----------



## Zak1233 (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh, if it's upskirt-ness then I guess the mods could decide to remove it if they please


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 9, 2010)

Wife upskirt shot? Dude, send to me now


----------



## Jem7RB (Feb 9, 2010)

Zak1233 said:


> Oh, if it's upskirt-ness then I guess the mods could decide to remove it if they please


 
I see Boobies ! ! ! 



JJ Rodriguez said:


> Wife upskirt shot? Dude, send to me now


----------



## S-O (Feb 9, 2010)

Pics or it didn't happen.

:fap: fap: fap: fap: fap: fap: fap: fap:


----------



## lobee (Feb 9, 2010)

Zak1233 said:


> Oh, if it's upskirt-ness then I guess the mods could decide to remove it if they please



I certainly didn't have a problem with it, but I knew someone invariably would.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 9, 2010)

Whoever actually complained must be some sort of megafag. Who would complain about a pic like tha............XIIIIIPHOOOOS68!!!!!!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## djpharoah (Feb 9, 2010)

Leon said:


> We don't have the time to censor everything as it happens. And, anything we deem as needing our attention when we see it, we attend to. Myself, I haven't the faintest clue WTF you're whining about
> 
> Just remember, it's not a democracy, it's an Oligarchy of The Mods




I don't know what you're talking about either. But good chance that if a mod found it offensive it was removed. 

Is there really a need for a thread? No.

Take the hint and put up something less offensive next time. 

Btw - I'm closing this thread in case you find out later and want to cry about it to someone


----------



## mikernaut (Feb 9, 2010)

actually JJ's avatar is pretty disturbing itself. 

I always thoght that you were eating a snake in that picture but now I see it's a brain. lol


----------



## El Caco (Feb 10, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Whoever actually complained must be some sort of megafag. Who would complain about a pic like tha............XIIIIIPHOOOOS68!!!!!!



You don't know if it was reported by one of our male or female members or why they found it offensive.

It was reported, I never looked at it previously, when I looked at it I realised that despite it's small size it was actually an upskirt pic that could be considered NSFW. NSFW avatars are not permitted.


----------

